

Cassandra 0.5 released - aschobel
https://svn.apache.org/repos/asf/incubator/cassandra/tags/cassandra-0.5.0/CHANGES.txt

======
vomjom
I'd like to promote my python library for Cassandra:

<http://github.com/vomjom/pycassa>

------
pquerna
maybe link to the download page:
<http://incubator.apache.org/cassandra/download/>

~~~
jws
Thank you, I got a lot more out of:

 _Cassandra – A highly scalable, eventually consistent, distributed,
structured key-value store._

Than I did out of:

    
    
      0.5.0 final
       * avoid attempting to delete temporary bootstrap files twice (CASSANDRA-681)
       * fix bogus NaN in nodeprobe cfstats output (CASSANDRA-646)
       * provide a policy for dealing with single thread executors w/ a full queue
       (CASSANDRA-694)
       * optimize inner read in MessagingService, vastly improving multiple-node performance (CASSANDRA-675)
       * wait for table flush before streaming data back to a bootstrapping node.
       (CASSANDRA-696)
       * keep track of bootstrapping sources by table so that bootstrapping doesn't give the indication of finishing early (CASSANDRA-673)

~~~
aschobel
indeed, but <http://incubator.apache.org/cassandra/download/> isn't unique to
the 0.5 release.

wish there was a blog post I could have linked to

cheers

------
wanderr
At the place where I work it's become clear that we need something like
cassandra or redis. The lack of robustness in the php redis client is a cause
for concern for me (as compared to libmemcached), and I don't know much about
cassandra, but our CTO opposes it because he thinks the documentation is
spotty and not enough big projects are using it.

Thoughts?

~~~
jseifer
Your CTO is right. I was recently in the position of using Tokyo Cabinet on a
site with a lot of traffic. Initially, it was great. It continued to be great
for a long while until we hit a point where it started taking up too much
memory and 100% cpu causing load to sky rocket. While the technology is great,
there was very little that Google found about our particular problem. We
eventually wound up resetting our tyrant database and plan on moving
completely off of it.

~~~
whargarbl
You didn't strace it to see what was going on?

